# الشرطة تحاصر دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري بالفيوم وتلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان



## BITAR (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*الشرطة تحاصر دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري بالفيوم وتلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان.. جحافل من قوات الشرطة يبلغ عددهم أكثر من 300 عسكري مدعومة بعدد كبير من السيارات والمدرعات والمصفحات هاجمت الدير .. قوات الشرطة ألقت قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان العُزّل بالدير وقامت بضرب الرهبان بالعصي والزجاج، مما أسفر عن إصابة ثلاثة رهبان في مناطق متفرقة من أجسادهم .. الرهبان المحاصرين حتى الآن بالدير مُصري*​ 
*الشرطة تحاصر دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري بالفيوم وتلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان *​** الراهب بولس المقاري لـ "الأقباط متحدون": جحافل من قوات الشرطة يبلغ عددهم أكثر من 300 عسكري مدعومة بعدد كبير من السيارات والمدرعات والمصفحات قد هاجمت الدير الساعة الثامنة مساء أمس الثلاثاء.*
** قوات الشرطة ألقت قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان العُزّل بالدير وقامت بضرب الرهبان بالعصي والزجاج، مما أسفر عن إصابة ثلاثة رهبان في مناطق متفرقة من أجسادهم. *
** الرهبان المحاصرين حتى الآن بالدير مُصرين على الاستشهاد.*
*كتب: جرجس بشرى – خاص الأقباط متحدون*

*قامت أمس الثلاثاء قوة من الشرطة يتعدى قوامها الـ 300 عسكري بقيادة عدد من لواءات الشرطة باقتحام دير القديس مكاريوس السكندري بوادي الريان بالفيوم، وألقت قنابل مُسيلة للدموع على الرهبان العُزّل بالدير مما أسفر عن إصابة ثلاثة رهبان.*
*وفي تصريح خاص لصحيفة الأقباط متحدون أكد الراهب "بولس المقاري" أن جحافل من قوات الشرطة يبلغ عددهم أكثر من 300 عسكري مدعومة بعدد كبير من السيارات والمدرعات والمصفحات قد هاجمت الدير اعتراضًا على عدم إدخال بلوك أبيض لبناء بعض المباني الخاصة بالرهبان.*
*وذكر أن الهجوم على الدير حدث في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء أمس الثلاثاء.*
*مشيرًا إلى أن قوات الشرطة ألقت قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان العزل بالدير وقامت بضرب الرهبان بالعصي والزجاج مما أسفر عن إصابة ثلاثة رهبان في مناطق متفرقة من أجسادهم، ولازال بعضهم متأثرًا بجراحه من جراء الاعتداء عليهم من قبل قوات الشرطة.*
*وقال الراهب بولس المقاري لصحيفة الأقباط متحدون أن الشرطة هجمت علينا وكأننا إرهابيون!! وذلك لمنع بناء أي مباني بالدير على الرغم من حاجة الدير إلى مباني لسكن الرهبان، في إشارة إلى وجود ما لا يقل عن خمسة رهبان داخل القلاية الواحدة.*
*وأوضح قائلاً: قوات الشرطة تمنع بناء مباني بالدير في الوقت الذي تسمح فيه ببناء في المحمية الطبيعية! وأضاف الراهب بولس المقاري أنه عار على الحكومة المصرية أن تعتدي على رهبان عزل في دير وتقوم بإرهابهم وترويعهم بهذا الشكل.*
*مؤكدًا أن الرهبان محاصرين الآن بالدير.*
*يذكر أن هذه ليست هي الواقعة الأولى التي تم فيها اعتداء قوات الشرطة بالفيوم على الدير، بل أنه تم الاعتداء على الدير من قبل في شهر فبراير من العام الجاري، وكانت صحيفة الأقباط متحدون قد وثقت أحداث هذا الاعتداء بالصوت والصورة على لسان الأب بولس المقاري. *

*تاريخ نشر الخبر : 08/09/2010*
*http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=37434*​


----------



## zezza (8 سبتمبر 2010)

رحمتك يا رب 
ايه الهمجية دى كلها ... كل ده علشان عايزيين يبنوا قلالى !! اشك يكون ده السبب,, يظهر الحكومة صدقت ان فى اسلحة و معتقلات فى الاديرة !!! فقالت تجرب و تشوف
ربنا يرحمنا و يكون مع ابائنا و اخواتنا الرهبان و يحميهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*ايه التهريج ده !!!!
لازم يكون فى رد فعل قوى وحازم والا بعد كده هيستحلوا كل الاماكن المقدسه من كنايس واديره 
ربنا موجود *


----------



## govany shenoda (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*لازم يكون فى رد فعل قوى وحازم عشان دول هياخدو علي كده*
*ويكون قرار انهم يهجمو علي دير اوكنيسه حاجه سهله عندهم *
*ربنا يرحمنا و يكون مع ابائنا و اخواتنا الرهبان و يحميهم* ​


----------



## Bent Christ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*خبر عاااااااااااااجل.... الشرطة تحاصر دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري بالفيوم وتلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان*


قامت أمس الثلاثاء قوة من الشرطة يتعدى قوامها الـ 300 عسكري بقيادة عدد من لواءات الشرطة باقتحام دير القديس مكاريوس السكندري بوادي الريان بالفيوم، وألقت قنابل مُسيلة للدموع على الرهبان العُزّل بالدير مما أسفر عن إصابة ثلاثة رهبان.

 وفي تصريح خاص لصحيفة الأقباط متحدون أكد الراهب "بولس المقاري" أن جحافل من قوات الشرطة يبلغ عددهم أكثر من 300 عسكري مدعومة بعدد كبير من السيارات والمدرعات والمصفحات قد هاجمت الدير اعتراضًا على عدم إدخال بلوك أبيض لبناء بعض المباني الخاصة بالرهبان. وذكر أن الهجوم على الدير حدث في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء أمس الثلاثاء.


مشيرًا إلى أن قوات الشرطة ألقت قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان العزل بالدير وقامت بضرب الرهبان بالعصي والزجاج مما أسفر عن إصابة ثلاثة رهبان في مناطق متفرقة من أجسادهم، ولازال بعضهم يتلقى العلاج من جراء الاعتداء عليهم من قبل قوات الشرطة. وقال الراهب بولس المقاري لصحيفة الأقباط متحدون أن الشرطة هجمت علينا وكأننا إرهابيون!! وذلك لمنع بناء أي مباني بالدير على الرغم من حاجة الدير إلى مباني لسكن الرهبان، في إشارة إلى وجود ما لا يقل عن خمسة رهبان داخل القلاية الواحدة.


وأوضح قائلاً: قوات الشرطة تمنع بناء مباني بالدير في الوقت الذي تسمح فيه ببناء في المحمية الطبيعية! وأضاف الراهب بولس المقاري أنه عار على الحكومة المصرية أن تعتدي على رهبان عزل في دير وتقوم بإرهابهم وترويعهم بهذا الشكل. مؤكدًا أن الرهبان محاصرين الآن بالدير. يذكر أن هذه ليست هي الواقعة الأولى التي تم فيها اعتداء قوات الشرطة بالفيوم على الدير، بل أنه تم الاعتداء على الدير من قبل في شهر فبراير من العام الجاري، وكانت صحيفة الأقباط متحدون قد وثقت أحداث هذا الاعتداء بالصوت والصورة على لسان الأب بولس المقاري​


----------



## crusader (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: خبر عاااااااااااااجل.... الشرطة تحاصر دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري بالفيوم وتلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان*

*يا رب أرحم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: خبر عاااااااااااااجل.... الشرطة تحاصر دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري بالفيوم وتلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان*

*ربنا موجود​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: خبر عاااااااااااااجل.... الشرطة تحاصر دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري بالفيوم وتلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان*

ربنا معاهم ويقويهم على الطغيان الى بقينا فية​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: خبر عاااااااااااااجل.... الشرطة تحاصر دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري بالفيوم وتلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع على الرهبان*

ويقولوا ان الاديره لاتفتش دى بتقتحم عنوه وبيضرب سكانها.......ارحمنا يارب من البربر الهمج


----------



## grges monir (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*بلد وحكومة همجية
هودة الاسلام
 ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## oesi no (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شوية همج متخلفين ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*هل لهذا الحد وصلت غباوة قيادات البلد ؟؟؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 سبتمبر 2010)

....................
حتى الرهبان مش سايبينهم فى حالهم !!! 
الاسلام بوظ البلد وبوظ عقول الناس وخلاهم زى البهايم مش عارفين يعيشوا مع الغير .. الاسلام اعمى العيون وسد الاذان .​ 
*John 16:33 ​*​​​​​​قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سَلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: *أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ*». ​


----------



## MATTEW (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*ايوه يعني ليه كده يعني ايه اللي حصل علشان يعملم كده 


*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

رحمتك يا رب الرهبان تركو لهم العالم 

ومش سيبنهم فى  حالهم ​


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*الامن يعتدى على دير رهبان بالفيوم*

الامن يعتدى على دير رهبان بالفيوم


الاربعاء 8 سبتمبر 2010   1:21:02 م   




البشاير – صموئيل العشاى :


قامت أجهزة الامن المصرية بالاعتداء على رهبان دير القديس مكاريوس السكندرى بوادى الريان بالفيوم مساء أمس أثر قيام رهبان الدير ببناء قلالى لهم ( وهى عبارة عن غرفه صغيرة جدا تسع فرد واحد من الرهبان للمبيت بها ) .

وتواردت أنباء عن قيام الامن بالقاء قنابل مسيلة للدموع أثر قيام الرهبان بمحاولة حماية ديرهم من قوات الامن التى أردت تسويته بالارض . بحسب رواية لم يتسنى لناالتأكد من صحتها .

قامت أمس الثلاثاء قوة من الشرطة يتعدى قوامها الـ 300 عسكري بقيادة عدد من لواءات الشرطة باقتحام دير القديس مكاريوس السكندري بوادي الريان بالفيوم، وألقت قنابل مُسيلة للدموع على الرهبان العُزّل بالدير مما أسفر عن إصابة ثلاثة رهبان.

وأكد الراهب "بولس المقاري" أن جحافل من قوات الشرطة يبلغ عددهم أكثر من 300 عسكري مدعومة بعدد كبير من السيارات والمدرعات والمصفحات قد هاجمت الدير اعتراضًا على عدم إدخال بلوك أبيض لبناء بعض المباني الخاصة بالرهبان.

وذكر أن الهجوم على الدير حدث في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء أمس الثلاثاء.

وقال أحد المصادر القريبة من المقر البابوى أن البابا يتابع الملف منذ أمس وأن الكاتدرائية أرسلت وفد لمتابعة الامر على الطبيعه وتجهيز تقرير لرفعه الى البابا شنودة الثالث لأتخاذ اللازم .

وكانت قوات الامن قد قامت بالأعتداء على الدير من قبل فى بداية العام الجارى يوم 28 يناير الماضى ، و قامت الأجهزة المحلية مؤخرًا مدعومة بجهاز أمن الدولة بالإعتداء على رهبان عُزل بدير القديس مكاريوس السكندري بوادي الريان بمُحافظة الفيوم، تحسبًا لقيام الرهبان بقيام بأعمال بناء داخل الدير.

وقال الراهب بولس الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري في تصريح خاصه لـ"الأقباط مُتحدون" أن ثلاثة سيارات ولودارات تابعة للأجهزة المحلية مدعومة بقوة أمنية يقودها مأمور مركز شرطة مركز "يوسف الصديق" بالفيوم ويدعى يوسف الخلاوي، وصلت إلى الدير ومنعت بعض السيارات التي كانت تحمل الطوب الأحمر للدير، وقاموا بنزع اللوحات المعدنية للسيارات التي حمّلت الطوب للدير وحجزوها في القسم، وتهجموا على رهبان الدير، وضربوا أبونا زكريا باللودر.

والغريب أن مأمور القسم أوقف سيارات وجرارات ولودرات من على الطريق العام لتأتي وتُحمل الطوب من الدير إلى القسم.

وأوضح الراهب بولس أن الحكومة المصرية ما زالت تمتنع عن السماح للرهبان العزل بالبناء في الدير، وقد أرسلنا شكاوى إلى رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس الوزراء ولكن دون جدوى، كما أن محافظ الفيوم متواطئ مع الشرطة والأجهزة المحلية، لأنه عندما ذهب أبونا إليشع المقاري "رئيس الدير" إلى محافظ الفيوم لحل المشكلة قالوا له في المحافظة "مش فاضيين" وتهربوا منه كثيرًا.

وأضاف الراهب بولس أنه بسبب مشكلة المباني تحرر له أكثر من 20 محضر من قبل جهاز أمن الدولة وحصل على أحكامًا بشهرين سجن ولكنها لم تُنفذ، وتم تلفيق بعض التهم له، وحُكم عليه بغرامة 44 مليون جنيه بسبب المباني، و6 مليون دولار لأجل توصيل خط الغاز.

وأكد الراهب بولس أن معه أوراقًا ومستندات رسمية تؤكد ذلك، مشيرًا إلى أن الأجهزة المحلية كانت تريد تكسير خط المياة بالدير.

وأشار الراهب بولس إلى أن الرهبان احتجوا على دخول اللودرات الدير وقالوا للمأمور ما تفعلونه هو إرهاب للرهبان وأنكم تساندون الإرهاب، الأمر الذي جعل المأمور يتراجع لأنه ليس معه إذن من النيابة للقيام بذلك.

وقال الراهب بولس: أنا أتعجب من قيام الأجهزة المحلية ومأمور القسم بالقيام بالتعدي على الرهبان علشان شوية طوب داخلين للدير، فنحن نتعبد لله وتركنا العالم ولسنا تجار مخدرات أو آثار أو مجرمين.

وأكد أن الحكومة تشجع الشرطة والأجهزة المحلية على الإعتداء عليهم.

وطالب الراهب بولس الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك بالتدخل العاجل لوقف هذه المهزلة والإعتداءات التي تحدث من وقت لآخر على الرهبان بالدير والمحاولات المستميتة التي تقوم بها الأجهزة المحلية وجهاز أمن الدولة لمنع قيام أبنية للرهبان بالدير.

يُذكر أن الأب متى المسكين كان قد أرسل الراهب إليشع لتعمير الدير، وأن جهاز أمن الدولة سمح للرهبان بالإقامة بالدير بناءً على تصريح، حيث طلب جهاز أمن الدولة من الراهب إليشع بعد اقتياده إلى جهاز أمن الدولة بالحصول على تصريح من وزارة البيئة للإقامة بالدير.

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الرهبان يطلقون على هذا الدير بالدير المحفور ولكن جهاز أمن الدولة أطلق عليه الدير المهجور "كما هو مسجل في أمن الدولة"، وسنوافيكم تباعًا بتطور الأحداث بالدير.

وتتابع البشاير تداعيات هذا الملف الخطير وتنشره لكم تباعا .


 المصدر

جريده البشاير
http://www.elbashayer.com/news-111870.html

​


----------



## Rosetta (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الامن يعتدى على دير رهبان بالفيوم*

*شكرا للخبر 
ربنا يرحمنا 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الامن يعتدى على دير رهبان بالفيوم*

*الرب يبارك مروركم الرائع والذووق

شكراا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الامن يعتدى على دير رهبان بالفيوم*

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: الامن يعتدى على دير رهبان بالفيوم*



mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يرحمنا​*


*آمين

آمين

آمين

شكرا يا غااالى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه الظلم دا
حتي الرهبان مش سايبنهم في حالهم

يارب ارحمنا
احنا تعبنا بجد


----------



## bashaeran (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*مع الاسف على النظام والسلطات المصرية الاسلام اسلام اينما كان الله يكون في عون الرهبان سلام المسيح *


----------



## zama (9 سبتمبر 2010)

أمر طبيعى (( من لا يمتلك القوة ، تتملكه المهانة )) ..

قيادة بلا قوة = حبر ع الورق ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها
حتى الأديرة مش سايبنها فى حالها ومش فالحين الا على الرهبان العزل اللى حياتهم كلها نسك وصلاة
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا لانى غلبت العالم 
هكذا تعاليم رب المجد *​


----------

